# Sierra x Tuckers, new puppies!



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Our first litter was whelped on August 12th.
Tanglewood Snowbound Sierra x Dillon's Morning Music Tuxedo (Tucker)
Five boys and two girls all doing well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your first litter. Wish mom and puppies all the best.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, mom and her babies are so beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

How beautiful, Mom and pups!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Now the work begins. Enjoy their puppyhood. Absolutely precious.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are sooooo cute. Mama looks very pleased with herself too. I'm just loving seeing all these puppies getting born on GRF! Just makes my day to look at the pictures. I hope you'll continue to post pictures as they grow.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Omg I just wanna scoop them all up and take them home!

Do some of them have black spots ??


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome! Looking forward to seeing progressive photos as they grow!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Proud momma and adorable puppies!


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

They are gorgeous! And mama is a beauty! Congratulations


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.
They do NOT have black spots, that is how we marked them instead of strings.
Once they are bigger we will use collars.
We are taking reservations


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

slkuta said:


> They do NOT have black spots, that is how we marked them instead of strings.


For some reason, I find that hilarious! Just mark em' with a sharpie!!!:roflmao:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I would've used Bingo Dabbers hahaha.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. They do not have any spots- I marked them this way for now until they are bigger for collars


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Any more updates? I luv puppy pics


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

*More puppy pics*

5 weeks now


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous pups! How'd I miss this thread? Keep those pics coming!


----------

